# Insurence



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey, just wondering how much u guys are paying for insurence... because my dad told me that right now my family pays around 2000 a year with three cars...... 2 toyota camrys and one 97 eclipse gs. 

but they insurrence company said that if i get the new car our insurrence will go up to about 4500 a year...... are they pulling our legs or what?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

drydupfob said:


> Hey, just wondering how much u guys are paying for insurence... because my dad told me that right now my family pays around 2000 a year with three cars...... 2 toyota camrys and one 97 eclipse gs.
> 
> but they insurrence company said that if i get the new car our insurrence will go up to about 4500 a year...... are they pulling our legs or what?


how bad is your record?

I find it hard to believe that it would go up that much, see how much it would be if they make you the primary driver on one of the camrys and say your mom the primary driver on the spec. I think I'm the primary on my dad's truck right now, dropped our insurance by about $1000/yr by doing that.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> how bad is your record?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it would go up that much, see how much it would be if they make you the primary driver on one of the camrys and say your mom the primary driver on the spec. I think I'm the primary on my dad's truck right now, dropped our insurance by about $1000/yr by doing that.


Insurance companies Fuc**** piss me off. I am 17, i have good driving record, no accidents, no crashes. Good driver discount n all that other stuff n i have a 2g dsm n/t i pay 2000 for PIP not full coverage, on the spec v (this is the only thing holding me back from getting it) is lol well they are getting back to me, i am hoping to pay 3200 a year & that is a big hope i am hearing (just 1 car n my parent's as "primary"


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're 17, and going to get a new car....that's why.

oh, and there are quite a few teenagers who've totalled their spec v's, so it doesn't help that much.


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a clean record and everything.......

but the thing is that im going off to college next year... could i still be the primary driving of the camry when I do that?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

drydupfob said:


> I have a clean record and everything.......
> 
> but the thing is that im going off to college next year... could i still be the primary driving of the camry when I do that?



Sure, I'm 300 miles away at college 9 months out of the year and I'm still the primary driver on the truck. As long as you're listed as a driver on the spec you're fine, you don't have to be the primary though.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

im 17 paying like 600 for a liability on the 96 nissan truck my dad is paying 650 for full on the spec, no tickets one accident (minor) thats for 6 months


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i havent gotten this years statement yet.
last year, my bill was like $2500. full collision, 20k/40k bodily injury (downgraded from 100/300, too much $$ going from an older car to a newer car). ...thats at a Step 14, 2 tickets (both thrown out) and 3 accidents (2 hit and run, one by a drunken neighbor, opne at school, and one that my bro in law backed into my old car. not counting that my old spec got stolen, found wrecked. but this is all stuff i was not at fault for, so i technically got a clean driving record (just shit luck with accidents). in november, i get this years bill (i pay it off once a year, cheaper that way) ...i'll be going down to a step 13 (2nd year accident/ticket free... when i went from a 15 to a 14 i got a $280 discount, hopefully it'll be about the same this year)


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I was seriously looking at a 04 Subaru WRX, but then I found out my inshurance company wanted $4200 a year.

21 One at fault accident. Totaled my previous Nissan. I did it to myself so I cant bitch.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Honest Bob said:


> 21 One at fault accident. Totaled my previous Nissan. I did it to myself so I cant bitch.


sure ya can, I do it all the time


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

Usually doesn't matter how clean your record is it's other dumb teenagers that make your insurance so high, I'm almost 24 and mine's still high my 'rents pay about as much as yours does with my mom's intrigue my sis's Xtreme and my sentra.. so..


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm 22, the car and the insurance are in my name.. althought the insurance may be a rider on my parents policy. Full coverage, limited tort... $97/mo

My insurace agent told me as far as he sees, a spec is a sentra- 4doors, good brakes, pasive theft and a good safety record. (no accidents/tickets...LOL.. my dad's record was actually making my insurance more expensive)

Of course in the hands of a teenager it's a death rocket.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

gliscameria said:


> Of course in the hands of a teenager it's a death rocket.


so much hostility torward us teenagers! by the way i wouldnt bitch about insurance on a 4 door "compact sedan" my friend is paying almost $200 for liablility a month on a 5.0, accident and he has plenty of tickets. My friends dad wrecked his 00 convertable GT and your blaming Teens for everything!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> so much hostility torward us teenagers! by the way i wouldnt bitch about insurance on a 4 door "compact sedan" my friend is paying almost $200 for liablility a month on a 5.0, accident and he has plenty of tickets. My friends dad wrecked his 00 convertable GT and your blaming Teens for everything!


Just about everyone has 2 accidents before they turn 20, that's an accident every other year, many times both of those are even within the first year or 2. Now think about adults, how often do they have accidents? Maybe one every 10 years? Just because you know one adult who wrecked his car that all of a sudden overrules the fact that teens crash cars like it's going out of style?

Face it, insurance is high for kids because they suck at driving.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Very true. 



I pay $2200 a year for insurance. 23 clean record. I think I'll be lower my coverage (currently 100/50/100) to try and lower my insurance payments.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

I was talking in the eyes of the insurance company... the death rocket...

Teenagers just lack experience, which is what driving is all about. I know a lot of adults that are terrible drivers, but when it comes to an accident situation, they know what to do to aviod it.... probably from actuall accident experience as a youth. =) And don't get me started on old people that take 7 different manuevers to get into a parking spot....

Insurance companies know that, just like sex, driving is all about experience, and teens just don't have it... props to you older women. :thumbup: 

Waiting for the flames...

AS the spec goes though, it shouldn't be anymore expensive to insure than any other compact.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

gliscameria said:


> I was talking in the eyes of the insurance company... the death rocket...
> 
> Teenagers just lack experience, which is what driving is all about. I know a lot of adults that are terrible drivers, but when it comes to an accident situation, they know what to do to aviod it.... probably from actuall accident experience as a youth. =) And don't get me started on old people that take 7 different manuevers to get into a parking spot....
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be any flames, it's all very true


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

gliscameria said:


> I was talking in the eyes of the insurance company... the death rocket...
> 
> Teenagers just lack experience, which is what driving is all about. I know a lot of adults that are terrible drivers, but when it comes to an accident situation, they know what to do to aviod it.... probably from actuall accident experience as a youth. =) And don't get me started on old people that take 7 different manuevers to get into a parking spot....
> 
> ...


While teenagers might lack driving experiance, I don't think insurance companies should over charge for 18-24 drivers who never have a driving vialation. I wish we had laws to prevent insurance companies from doing this. They make plenty of money charging extra money for any young person who has made a mistake, they don't need to take it out on the drivers who have a clean record. In all my years of driving, I've had one small fender bender that was due to weather, and 1 speeding ticket that didn't even get reported to my ins. It really doesn't get much cleaner then that, but I had to wait till I was 25 to get a good insurance rate. 

Insurance companies are a huge legal scam. I worked for a major one for about a year, and I felt guilty for having such a job. Make no mistake, they make and wast loads of money. Lucky for us, we have USAA insurance, so we don't have to deal with that crap.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

vector03 said:


> ^^^
> Very true.
> 
> 
> ...


am i lucky? 17 $600 6/month liability 96 nissan hardbody and $650 6/month full for the spec but my pops is under the spec, and i have the lojack on the spec i got all the discounts have a 4.0 im guessing thats making it real cheap. plus i live in Ca i dont know if that makes a big difference or not.


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

spelling mistake


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Triple_T said:


> spelling mistake


no offense but when you talk to your friends in real life do you always use proper english and proper sentences? and im pretty sure your refering to the thread name. Relax were not teachers we dont care if you mispell a 
wurd(hehe) every now and then. :cheers:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

caveman said:


> While teenagers might lack driving experiance, I don't think insurance companies should over charge for 18-24 drivers who never have a driving vialation. I wish we had laws to prevent insurance companies from doing this. They make plenty of money charging extra money for any young person who has made a mistake, they don't need to take it out on the drivers who have a clean record. In all my years of driving, I've had one small fender bender that was due to weather, and 1 speeding ticket that didn't even get reported to my ins. It really doesn't get much cleaner then that, but I had to wait till I was 25 to get a good insurance rate.
> 
> Insurance companies are a huge legal scam. I worked for a major one for about a year, and I felt guilty for having such a job. Make no mistake, they make and wast loads of money. Lucky for us, we have USAA insurance, so we don't have to deal with that crap.



thats why where are STEPS. if you dont f*ck up, your step goes down, saving you money. EVERYONE starts at a step 15, doesnt matter if your 16.5 and just got your license or 35 and just moved to this country (or maybe just got a license if u did live here)... everyone gets charged JUST as much. what, you want insurance companies to start you off at a step 9, and trust that you wont f*ck up? fat chance. just accept the facts of life, and stop trying to think of the world as an ideal place. its far from it.
hell, im 18, i wish insurance was cheaper, but no at fault accidents, no at fault tickets, i get $250-$300 knocked off my insurance every year.

besides, knowing how expensive surcharges are is usually motivation enough for most people to try to *not* f*ck up


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

my b/f pays $150 a month for liability for his 93 240 so I mean it depends on a lot of factors


----------



## leifab (Jan 23, 2003)

ok, i just bought a new 2004 spec-v so i shopped around and found insurance for $750/6mo. that gives me 50/25/50, $1000 deducts on comp and collision, UI motorists, and PIP. The reason for the high deducts are because if the damage is over 1000, its prolly gonna be total'd anywayz and then my GAP insurance will take care of that. I am currently 23 and have 3 dings on my record...speeding 2001: 10 over in a 55, speeding 2002: 13 over in a 60, and 2002 Not at fault accident. I was paying 78/mo on my 89 nissan pulsar for the last 2 years almost and that was through Omni auto plan. The company i'm going through now is progressive. so this just goes to show you if you shop around, you'll get the best deal.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

leifab said:


> The reason for the high deducts are because if the damage is over 1000, its prolly gonna be total'd anywayz and then my GAP insurance will take care of that.


er, not exactly

If you get in a wreck at all, chances are it will be over $1000, and unless it's serious it wouldn't total the car. Screwed up bumper and hood = over $1000, screwed up suspension (hit a curb) = over $1000, screwed up door and fender = over $1000, yet none of these will total the car unless there's some other serious damage in there.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> er, not exactly
> 
> If you get in a wreck at all, chances are it will be over $1000, and unless it's serious it wouldn't total the car. Screwed up bumper and hood = over $1000, screwed up suspension (hit a curb) = over $1000, screwed up door and fender = over $1000, yet none of these will total the car unless there's some other serious damage in there.


^^ yeah. my old ford got backed into (by my bro in law lol) while i was sleeping (yet another not at fault accident)
broken one headlight, broke a mount on the bumper, broke a mount on the grille, and scratch the fender. doesnt sound like alot, but via insurance it was almost $3000 (granted body did raise it to make $$, but its my cousins body shop, he doesnt rake me over the coals)...i went in to see it when the front end was taken apart, that one small accident (not even 5mph) broke pinch welds, destroyed (i mean hole in it) my radiator, broke the weld on the front bumper (cuase when he hit, his SUV drove up on top of my car).. folded the edge of the hood over ~120degrees., broke the hood mounts, one of the wipers, and various other frame damage. if i can find the supplement report my insurance company sent me, ill scan it in. its amazing what even a tiny little fender bender doing 2mph can do if you hit in the right spot. get your deductible lowered to $500 man, you will regret it


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm paying $56.90/month (multi car discount rate) for the 200SX (100/300/5 liability, $1000 deductable collision, emergency road service, and $500 deductable comprehensive).

Lew


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

707Spec-V said:


> am i lucky? 17 $600 6/month liability 96 nissan hardbody and $650 6/month full for the spec but my pops is under the spec, and i have the lojack on the spec i got all the discounts have a 4.0 im guessing thats making it real cheap. plus i live in Ca i dont know if that makes a big difference or not.


That's about right if you are under your parents insurance. Mine was never over 100$/mo under my parents, even when I was the primary driver on a car.

I will find your English teacher and have her knock you down to a 3.82 for that post, but don't worry, the discount is usually for 3.25 or 3.0+.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

man, I used to think I paid too much for insurance... I have the $100,000 liability, and all the goodies with my full coverage... the roadside assistance, free car rental etc etc.... and I pay just under $340 every 6 months, I am 24 with 2 recent accidents... one was about 7 months ago.. here's a pic if u haven't seen yet... yah it looks like I was rear ended... but I actually took a 25 mph turn at 95 and the cars ass end kinda slipped out from under my control... don't bother flaming me about being more careful cause I don't care what you think  where I did it there was nothing but guard rails around me and no other cars in sight so I was only endangering myself... I would never endanger other people.










and the other was when I T-boned some chick  not to mention I have 4 speeding tickets... I guess Geico just likes me cause some of u are paying over twice as much.. lol ;( sorry to hear it... plus I'm going to turn 25 here soon so my insurance will go down again :fluffy:

oh, and it is my own policy... no parents  to benefit from multicar or anything


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

it comes down to stats. i regretfully work for a very large insurance company and 17-24 yr old ar e more likely to get in an accident. just as a 20 year old w/ a minivan is less likely to get in an accident then a 20 year old w/ a specV. it sucks but is fact and the stats show it. im 23 and i pay out the ass for ins- i recently switched but my ins was $100 less then my car payment on my 03 specV. never had an accident or a ticket. actually i weaseled out of my ticket. i asked my broker how to lower my premiums and he said turn 25 and get married. . to insure my 89 accord with minimum liab 25/50 it was 4500. it sux but it is reality.


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

I pay $237/mo for full coverage with a clean driving record. I had one speeding ticket two years ago, but I went to traffic school (don't know if that takes the ding off for the insurence). When the year is up, I'm going shopping again... I think that might be too much considering what some of you other guys are paying, or did I not see that the cheap guys don't have full coverage (?). I'm 21, but I will be 22 in Oct. I hope I can find cheaper because being a college student on my own plan is pretty expensive.

~Mike


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

i got emailed this article at work.

Copyright 2004 News & Record (Greensboro, NC) 
News & Record (Greensboro, NC) 
June 15, 2004 Tuesday ALL EDITIONS 
SECTION: SPECIAL SECTION; Pg. MJW3 
HEADLINE: INSURANCE GETS PRICEY FOR TEENS 

BYLINE: By Sara Chekole Staff Writer 

BODY: "Car insurance is ridiculously expensive. My entire paycheck 
practically goes to insuring my car," says 17-year-old Juliana Adedoyin. 
For today's young generation, the cost of car insurance is astronomical. 
From the careful to the careless, a teen's monthly insurance can cost from 
$200 and up. The Insurance Institute for Highway Safety reports that 
16-year-old drivers have auto accidents about 10 times more often than 
drivers ages 30 to 59. 
The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration also says "drivers 
under 25 are four times as likely then older drivers to be involved in 
fatal accidents." With numbers like these, parents and teenagers alike 
will not see their insurance premiums significantly lowered anytime soon. 
If you are a teenager or parent who pays the car insurance bill, there are 
many possible ways to lower insurance rates by up to 15 percent and more. 
Checking with many insurance companies is the first step. 
The majority of high schools offer driver's education classes. By taking 
an instructional class in driving, or attending a traffic school, new 
licensees could receive a 10 percent discount on car insurance. This also 
is true for those students who maintain a 3.0 average. 
When buying a car, parents should consider investing in an older car that 
has quality safety features, such as anti-lock brakes and airbags. One 
thing to remember, insurance gets cheaper as a car becomes safer and less 
expensive. Buying an SUV can also increase insurance premiums. 
State Farm offers a program known as "Steer Clear" in which the entire 
household's accident history is reviewed for the past three years. Teens 
are required to keep a driving log book and review a safety video. 
Potential savings with this program could reach 28 percent. 
Maintaining a clean driving record and understanding insurance policies 
will assure lower rates in a few years. 

NOTES: WIRED: MINORITY JOURNALISM WORKSHOP 
LOAD-DATE: June 16, 2004


----------



## j rome (Jun 4, 2004)

I pay 3,600 a year for full coverage.Im 28 and no points or accidents. Living in NJ is pure hell.


----------



## stylez (Jun 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> ^^^
> Very true.
> 
> 
> ...


im 18 and just got my 04' sentra. Insurance is $1200/yr (100/mth). I think its cheap compared to what i hear my friends are paying, and they got older cars. And btw the car is under my dads name, having it in ur name makes the amount go way up.


----------



## killjoyzero (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been paying 130/mo for the past couple months. I'm 19, and i have only one traffic ticket (bs no headlights w/i 40 min of dark). my insrurance company is working w/ me though, cause they counted the ticket as a nonmoving violation. I shopped around, and half the companies i looked at wanted to charge me more for a moving violation. so my sugestion to everyone, make sure your company has your record straight, or you might be getting screwed. also, my company is military only, so we get reduced rates anyway, adn it goes down automaticly once i turn 21. not a bad deal.


----------



## killjoyzero (Jun 29, 2004)

BTW, i have full insurance, and the car,a nd insurance are in my name. living in hawaii is wonderful!


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Hmmm, I don't think I have read any post here about the importance of LOCATION when it comes to car insurance. Those who live in Los Angeles like myself know what I'm talking about. 

It is f*&%$ terrible. I pay $975/6 months for my Se-R automatic. I have NO tickets, NO accidents, and I am 23. I even have a commercial drivers license and work for FedEx, so if I do get two tickets outside of work I LOSE MY JOB. If I get in ONE accident, I'm suspended. I don't have a choice but be a good driver, but Mercury Insurance doesn't give a rat's a$$. I am still stuck with this god-awful rate. 

By the way, that 975/6 months is the rate I get for the "group discount" that I have for being on my mom's insurance, which includes three other drivers. I called AllState for laughs to see what was the lowest they could insure me for if I opened a solo account with them. 1,200/6 months. I hate people.

Car insurance is a scandal. But then again, like I mentioned, this is Southern California, the Bad Driving capitol of the modern world. Another reason why I can't wait to move out of this state. That and $2.65 for premium...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Gotcha beat. 2200 a year through State Farm for my Spec. Also 23. Also a clean record. Currently looking for new insurance.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, my parents are both 54 and live in Michigan. Dad drives an '02 F150 FX4, mom drives an 03 Explorer X 4x4. They have clean records, and have had those records for the past 38 years. 

They pay $4500 a year. I drive an 02 spec, the wife drives an 03 Volvo V70, I had a major accident in April of 03, my fault, and ours is less than $2k a year.

I guess living in Cali isn't all that bad when it comes to insurance.


----------



## gt95stang300 (Mar 11, 2004)

dayum yall are lucky i pay 6200 a yr with a 03 v and a 04 cavalier and thats with my mom as the driver of the spec, i only have 2 moving violations and 1 wreck that im not sure if i was at fault or what, and thats the cheapest i could find


----------



## beetamer (May 2, 2004)

i didnt read all the quotes or whatever you like to call them but i am in the marines and i am the primary on my dads truck so ipay like 1300 a year with two pretty good tickets (one which my lic. got suspened) and a accident but i only got a gxe


----------

